# Liquid transfer pump



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for a 1:20 or thereabouts model of a gas-engine powered pump for transferring liquids. 
Specifically, for a tank car used as a portable fueling station for quarry equipment. So far , I have not found anything online. Any ideas?


Scale is flexible, as I expect these come in various sizes.

Larry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

I remember seeing a pump as you describe on one of Rick Marty's NG tank cars. It might have been on the video of his layout Marty posted a few months ago.









Things are still a little "hazy" since the surgery.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you try Ozark Minitures? 

JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry; 

Some of the plastic 1:24 automobile kits come with multiple choices of engines. You could get an automobile and a spare engine that way. (Look for 1930s era autos that can be built stock or as a street rod.) The engine would be a little small, but gasoline engines for industrial applications were sometimes smaller than automobile engines. You could probably cobble-up the "pump" from odds and ends in your scrap box. (You will probably have to weather the gasoline engine heavily as well. The engines for those car kits are usually pretty shiny and have lots of crome.) 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,
Need a motor?
I've got at least 3 I'll have with me tomorrow if you want them.

2 V-8s and 1 4 cylinder, at least!










A true junk box I just HAD to take when I bought some model cars at at garage sale some years back. It was an all or nothing deal.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

As Lionel accessories are all overscale anyway (and pump sizes can vary substantially), this may be as close as you can expect to find. Also gives you an excuse to put a generator on-site to power the motor.
Lionel pump and motor


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, all. Dave, when you mentioned auto kits, it made me think of motorcycles, with their two-cylinder engines, perfect for what I have in mind. Among all the model motorcycles listed on ebay, I found a low priced Harley in 1:20 scale (most are much larger scales). I have a bid in on it. 

Larry


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Larry, 

Several sizes below and I recall some white metal units available too, I'll look around ofr more info. 

PM-2 is real close to what I see in the field all the time, the others seem a bit blank looking to me. 

http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/OnlineCatalogIndex.lasso 

Michael


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG there is a dead body under that camper shell









Call CSI right away.









JJ


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Trackside details has a nice brass steam pump...meybe an inch and a half long TD#182...gotta have a boiler handy though.


----------

